
Deepfake used to attack activist couple shows new disinformation - andrewon
https://www.reuters.com/article/cyber-deepfake-activist/deepfake-used-to-attack-activist-couple-shows-new-disinformation-frontier-idUSL1N2CX06O
======
andrewon
I'm not sure why it is a big deal that someone used GAN to generate a profile
photo. It can as well as a random picture found on the internet.

